# Singapore flag ettiqute



## Linuxpro

I put out my Singapore flag for national day. I finally retrieved it yesterday (kind of late). Threre is much dust here due to renovation. The flag was not looking so bright and proud.

I washed it with some towels. I figured polyester will not be harmed.

I hung it up inside to dry. I figured it was not good ettiqute to hang it outside on the poles with towels and some American flag boxer shorts. 

Good call? 

Anyway, the flag looks new again.


----------



## simonsays

if you are in an area with nosy neighbours, you may be popularized on STOMP 

if your neighbours aren't that nosy, you got away easily


----------



## beppi

Why would you put up (or own) a Singapore flag in the first place?


----------



## Asian Spirit

beppi said:


> Why would you put up (or own) a Singapore flag in the first place?


I think it's cool flying the flag of our adopted country. I fly the Philippine flag where we are in the Philippines and also the American flag right beside it on all US and Philippine holidays combined.
For several years before leaving the US to move here to the islands I had a 30' flag poll in my front yard and even there, flew both the US with the Philippine flag under it...


----------



## simonsays

Jet Lag said:


> I think it's cool flying the flag of our adopted country. I fly the Philippine flag where we are in the Philippines and also the American flag right beside it on all US and Philippine holidays combined.
> For several years before leaving the US to move here to the islands I had a 30' flag poll in my front yard and even there, flew both the US with the Philippine flag under it...


try that in Singapore, and you will be front page news 

well, the laws describing how the flag can be flown is very tight, and so are the natives, especially when there is no news, and will be quick to spot any misuse of the Flag

I can imagine the news

"Foreigner taunts Singaporeans by flying the Singapore flag below US Flag"  

And you may / will get visited by the Singapore Police, if somebody notices it and calls it in.

Even The Singapore flag can be displayed / flown for certain occasions only, I recall.

BTW, I believe you can't fly other country's flags in Singapore, unless it is the mission or for specific occasions as permitted. Even if you are an American and want to celebrate the 4th of July or the likes.

Singapore laws are much much different from where you live, I may add ... and the social media in this little red dot gets loud when any foreigner does something not-accepted ..

PS. seriously, in a nearby Asian country, a foreigner who owned a resort was deported for flying the local flag upside down. He claimed the worker who hoisted it did mistakenly, but no go, flying the flag of a country upside down would mean declaring war, it seems . ... so the foreigner was deported and his property confiscated for insulting the country and declaring war .. !!! Not a made up story, that is ..


----------



## Linuxpro

I figured there was no problem washing the flag with my laundry. As I said it looks much better now (like new).

I doubt anyone would notice US flag boxers, unless they saw a Singapore flag in amongst the laundry. 

I fly the Singapore flag on the appropriate holiday because Singapore is my home. With the exception of the boxers, I have do not wear anything that has a USA flag on it. I no longer call the USA my home. If I am asked were I am from, I say California, and my family is from Germany. 

It is a personal choice.


----------



## Asian Spirit

ecureilx said:


> try that in Singapore, and you will be front page news
> 
> well, the laws describing how the flag can be flown is very tight, and so are the natives, especially when there is no news, and will be quick to spot any misuse of the Flag
> 
> I can imagine the news
> 
> "Foreigner taunts Singaporeans by flying the Singapore flag below US Flag"
> 
> And you may / will get visited by the Singapore Police, if somebody notices it and calls it in.
> 
> Even The Singapore flag can be displayed / flown for certain occasions only, I recall.
> 
> BTW, I believe you can't fly other country's flags in Singapore, unless it is the mission or for specific occasions as permitted. Even if you are an American and want to celebrate the 4th of July or the likes.
> 
> Singapore laws are much much different from where you live, I may add ... and the social media in this little red dot gets loud when any foreigner does something not-accepted ..
> 
> PS. seriously, in a nearby Asian country, a foreigner who owned a resort was deported for flying the local flag upside down. He claimed the worker who hoisted it did mistakenly, but no go, flying the flag of a country upside down would mean declaring war, it seems . ... so the foreigner was deported and his property confiscated for insulting the country and declaring war .. !!! Not a made up story, that is ..


Yea, it's amazing how there are such different laws in every country. Guess though, I didn't clarify a statement I had made on flying the flags in the US. I flew the US flag on top ONLY because I was in the US at the time. Here in the Philippines I fly the Philippine flag on the top or higher than the US flag because this is the *host* country.
I doubt there are any strict laws here on flying flags but fly the Philippine flag on top is a matter of courtesy and is normal protocol.


----------



## Linuxpro

I see as many people in Singapore and Maylaysia wearing USA flags as I see Mecican flags worn in the USA.

I am thinking there must be a lot of students who went to school in the USA.

Some Maylay guy drives around Singapore dressed as Cpt America. His helmet and jacket are all decorated. You cannot miss him. He looks cool.


----------



## simonsays

Linuxpro said:


> I see as many people in Singapore and Maylaysia wearing USA flags as I see Mecican flags worn in the USA.
> 
> I am thinking there must be a lot of students who went to school in the USA.
> 
> Some Maylay guy drives around Singapore dressed as Cpt America. His helmet and jacket are all decorated. You cannot miss him. He looks cool.


wearing the flag on a shirt or painting your car, is not the same as "Waving" flag or displaying the flag 

*Jet Lag* I read that you displayed the US Flags and PH flags together, in US

In Singapore context even then, you are not allowed to fly the US Flag, even below the SG Flag  that's Singapore


----------



## Linuxpro

Ecrueilx;

Your flag looks nice next to the USA flag on your post.


----------



## simonsays

Linuxpro, don't get it 

in my profile ?


----------



## Asian Spirit

ecureilx said:


> wearing the flag on a shirt or painting your car, is not the same as "Waving" flag or displaying the flag
> 
> *Jet Lag* I read that you displayed the US Flags and PH flags together, in US
> 
> In Singapore context even then, you are not allowed to fly the US Flag, even below the SG Flag  that's Singapore


Yea, in the US any combination of flags is no problem. The US flag is flown above the foreign as a matter or courtesy but even then, there would be no law to prevent it from being reversed. 
Seems like the laws over your way are pretty strict. I forget that there are some places with little real freedom of expression etc.
What I find objectionable is when people use a flag or the design of a flag, ANY nations flag and use it for a paint job on a car, head scarf, or even a seat cover on a vehicle. Most insensitive and disrespectful.


----------



## Linuxpro

ecureilx said:


> Linuxpro, don't get it
> 
> in my profile ?


Sorry, I meant "Jet Lag".


----------



## Linuxpro

Jet Lag said:


> Yea, in the US any combination of flags is no problem. The US flag is flown above the foreign as a matter or courtesy but even then, there would be no law to prevent it from being reversed.
> Seems like the laws over your way are pretty strict. I forget that there are some places with little real freedom of expression etc.
> What I find objectionable is when people use a flag or the design of a flag, ANY nations flag and use it for a paint job on a car, head scarf, or even a seat cover on a vehicle. Most insensitive and disrespectful.


I think the American flag with an eagle looks pretty good on a motorcycle petrol tank, or a coffee cup.. But on the seat. Well, yes, that is disrespectful. I do have an American flag pair of boxers that was a gift. They are popular in the USA for some reason. I would not buy that sort of thing myself.

I always thought R,W, and B work well together. Many countries use them. I write software for a living. I use those R, W, and B when possible.


----------



## simonsays

Jet Lag said:


> What I find objectionable is when people use a flag or the design of a flag, ANY nations flag and use it for a paint job on a car, head scarf, or even a seat cover on a vehicle. Most insensitive and disrespectful.


the Union Jack is a paint option in the BMW Mini or most UK cars :second:


----------



## BBCWatcher

A big percentage of the hamburgers served worldwide have a United States flag affixed to a toothpick and planted in the bun.


----------



## Linuxpro

BBCWatcher said:


> A big percentage of the hamburgers served worldwide have a United States flag affixed to a toothpick and planted in the bun.


 How cute. I guess I never noticed because I do not eat beef.


----------

